# Turinabol



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone on here tried turinabol, sounds like a decent oral.

People have described it as like Dbol but without the bloat and the strength of Var. Would this be good to take for a first cycle, if goal is to add leam mass?

Middle


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I may be wrong but i think Bigpete has tried it if i remember rightly. Broke all his lifting records.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yes mate, im on it at the mo (cheers robdog)

great strength from it. ive added a good 10-15kg to all my lifts, and thats when id plateaud. not when i was still gaining!! so all is good on this stuff. yeah its more cost than dbol, but if feels cleaner. no BP, acne,bloat (it feels as if its helped cut bloat from the test)

using at about 70mg with test as a base


----------



## Middlefinger (Dec 17, 2003)

big pete said:


> yes mate, im on it at the mo (cheers robdog)
> 
> great strength from it. ive added a good 10-15kg to all my lifts, and thats when id plateaud. not when i was still gaining!! so all is good on this stuff. yeah its more cost than dbol, but if feels cleaner. no BP, acne,bloat (it feels as if its helped cut bloat from the test)
> 
> using at about 70mg with test as a base


Would you recomend this on its own for a first cycle, say 30-40mg a day for about 8wks. It sounds like its doing everything i want it to do without the hassle of some bad sides.

Middle


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

as an oral only cylce, yeah its real good. dont expect bodyweight gains, cos it aint gonna happen. just strength, and some tone.


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah I've been lookin into Turinabol recently too. It looks good cos it hardly aromatises. I was wondering though, apparently deca and dianabol are supposed to be a wicked combination for mass and strength gains. How about doing something like EQ and turinabol, what do people think about that combination? Cos to me that would be a safer option for minimising problems with HPTA and problems associated with aromatisation.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

true, sounds good


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Anders said:


> How about doing something like EQ and turinabol, what do people think about that combination? Cos to me that would be a safer option for minimising problems with HPTA and problems associated with aromatisation.


If Turinabol is only for strength and tone, you will probably be disapointed with the results of the Turin + EQ. I tried EQ with Var and found the gains to be too small (nice shape builder though). Soon as I added some Test Enth - results..........


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

so what are the sides of turinabol then? it must have some side effects else everyone would be on it.

I found when i tried dbol last, the first couple of weeks were fine, but the 3rd week was tough as i just lost my appetite and felt tired/sluggish all the while.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

sides... i cant think of any. its 17aa, so liver protectants are needed, apart from that, i cant say as ive noticed any!!!

mac, lol you added the test then. bowed to public pressue eh???

and OT is still very new, so not many peeps on it or have used it


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2003)

turbo said:


> so what are the sides of turinabol then? it must have some side effects else everyone would be on it.
> 
> I found when i tried dbol last, the first couple of weeks were fine, but the 3rd week was tough as i just lost my appetite and felt tired/sluggish all the while.


Agreed. I don't know what the sides are for sure having never taken this. Big Pete might be able to offer some insight. Here is the BD product description:

Product Description:

Turanabol is an oral steroid which was developed during the early 1960's. It has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined with a relatively low androgenic component. On a scale of 1 to 100 the androgenic effect is very low - only 6 - and the anabolic effect is 53. (In comparison: the androgenic effect of methandienone is 45 and its anabolic effect is 90.) Turanabol is recommended in wasting diseases and HIV symptoms since it does not aromatize.

This sounds good as you'd expect from the manufacturer. Here is a description from anabolic review:

Oral Turinabol (OT) has a predominantly anabolic effect which is combined with a relatively low androgenic component. On a scale of 1 to 100 the androgenic effect is very low -only a 6- and the anabolic effect is 53. (In comparison: the androgenic effect of Dianabol is 45 and its anabolic effect is 90.) Oral-Turinabol thus has milligram for milli-gram a lower effect than Dianabol. It is therefore not a steroid that causes a rapid gain in strength, weight, and muscle mass. Rather, the achievable results manifest themselves in a solid muscle gain and, if taken over several weeks, also in a good strength gain. The athlete will certainly not get a puffy look as is the case with Test-osterone, Dianabol, and Anadrol 50. The maximum blood concen-tration of Oral-Turinabol when taking 10, 20 or 40 mg/day is 1.5 -3.5 or 4.5 times the endogenous testosterone concentration (also see Dianabol). This clearly shows that the effectiveness of this compound strongly depends on the dosage.

0.4 x pound (body weight) x days = number of tablets to take overall during the interval of intake

mg / tablet

An athlete weighing 200 pounds would take only 4 tablets of 5 mg (20mg/day.) In our experience bodybuilders take 8-10 tablets of 5 mg, that is 40-50 mg/day. Many enthusiastically report good results with this dosage: one builds a solid muscle mass, the strength gain is worthwhile seeing, the water retention is very low, and the estrogen-caused side effects are rare. Not without good reason OT is also popular among powerlifters and weightlifters who appreciate these characteristics.

Due to its characteristics OT is also a suitable steroid both for men and women in competitions. A usually very effective stack for male bodybuilders consists of 50 mg OT/day, 228 mg Parabolan/week, and 150 mg Winstrol Depot/week. Those who have brought their body fat content to a low level by dieting and/or by using fatburning substances (e.g. Clenbuterol, Ephedrine, Salbutamol, Cytomel, Triacana), will find that the above steroid combination will manifest itself in hard, sharply-defined but still dense and full muscles. No enlarged breasts, no estrogen surplus, and no watery, puffy-look-ing muscle system. If OT were available on the U.S. black market for steroids, bodybuilders, powerlifters, and weightlifters would go crazy for this East German anabolic.

OT enjoys a great popularity since it is quickly broken down by the body and the metabolites are excreted relatively quickly through the urine. The often-posed question regarding how many days before a test OT can be taken in order to be "clean" is difficult to answer specifically or in general. We know from a reli-able source that athletes who only take OT as a steroid and who, in part, take dosages of 10- 15 tablets/day, have discontinued the com-pound exactly five days before a doping test and tested negative. These indications are supported by the fact that even positive urine analyses have rarely mentioned the names Oral-Turinabol or chlordehydromethyl-testosterone.

The potential side effects of OT usually depend on the dosage level and are gender-specific. in women, depending on their predisposi-tion, the usual virilization symptoms occur and increase when dos-ages of more than 20 mg per day are taken over a prolonged time. In men the already discussed reduced testosterone production can rarely be avoided. Gynecomastia occurs rarely with OT Since the response of the water and electrolyte household is not overly dis-tinct athletes only rarely report water retention and high blood pressure. Acne, gastrointestinal pain, and uncontrolled aggressive behavior are also the exception rather than the rule with OT An increased libido is reported in most cases by both sexes. Since the substance chlordehydromethyltestosterone is I 7-alpha alkylated the manufacturer in its package insert recommends that the liver func-tion be checked regularly since it can be negatively affected by high dosages and the risk of possible liver damage cannot be excluded. Thus OT is also a steroid that can be taken without interruption for long intervals. Studies of male athletes who over a period of six weeks were given 10 mg OT/day did not show any indications of health-threatening effects.

I imagine the effects are like a watered down version of dbol... and potentially you could call this a "safer" version of dbol if there is such a description as safer.

Edit: It goes without saying that because this is a 17 alpha alkylated, that you'd need to take precautionary measures such as liver protectors and possibly nolva during the cycle.


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

big pete said:


> mac, lol you added the test then. bowed to public pressue eh???


lmao - yes mate I did....you were all right, and I was a pussy..lol..

Best thing I ever did with the Test.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Turinabol certainly sounds like a good steroid, from all the blurb ive heard so far on other forums, it is supposed to give you better strength gains then dbol, no water retention and none of the other sides of dbol. Its apparently better taken over a longer period and if mixed with test supposed to give good gains.

Im just wondering why an earth they stopped making this stuff in the 80`s if it was the weight/power lifters favourite drug throughout the 70`s/80`s!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

anders, it sums thing up to a tee!! as it says, though where youve editted it at the end, watered down would be the wrong turn of phrase.

id use cleaned up.

only reason is cos there is no bloat,acne etc etc. it just seems cleaner. a mix between dbol and anavar

Mac, good!!! youll be at your goals in no time!


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

BPete

How long does Turinabol stay in your system - or how long before starting PCT would you need to stop taking it? Thanks


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

day after same as normal orals. stays in the system for only a few hours (bout 6 hours)

but the best is detection time is just short of a week, so drug testing is easier


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Cheers mate - based on what you have said - I will hopefully try this instead of Dianabol to start my next cycle, and to finish off my existing cycle....nice


----------



## scope1200 (Apr 21, 2006)

I am considering OT.

when is the best time to take it in regards to weightlifting program...when you have plateaued or when you are still gainly slightly?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

scope1200 said:


> I am considering OT.
> 
> when is the best time to take it in regards to weightlifting program...when you have plateaued or when you are still gainly slightly?


Wait until you plateu.

I've used Turnibol before and love it, starting again on it next week. I have heard some people comment that it's crap and does nothing for them, that might be the case, but for me it gave me nice clean gains and strength without the bloat and sides of Dbol. I've never used it on it's own so can't comment on a OT only cycle.


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

yes, i too am a fan of tbol. i used tbol for my first cycle, oral only last year and love dit, did 60 mg for first 3 weeks and bumped it to 70-80 until i ran out of tabs, i had 200 to swallow.

strength increase was a shock, jumped 90kg incline press to about 120 for 6, seated chest press, full stack just for 8, even after the incline chest press!!!! slight inlince shoulder db press like from 38 for 10 to 45 for 10, dl from 160 for 5 to 180 for 5, then 190 for 3 and 200 for 1. i loved it, i only trained for about 7 months prior to it but my diet was great and clean.

i would recommend it.


----------



## scope1200 (Apr 21, 2006)

do i need liver protectors for tbol? if so, where do i find them


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Anders said:


> Yeah I've been lookin into Turinabol recently too. It looks good cos it hardly aromatises. I was wondering though, apparently deca and dianabol are supposed to be a wicked combination for mass and strength gains. How about doing something like EQ and turinabol, what do people think about that combination? Cos to me that would be a safer option for minimising problems with HPTA and problems associated with aromatisation.


EQ takes forever to kick in and your not gonna gain much from the Tbol, plus your fella is gonna be a bit limp without any test in there, eq is good if run at a decent dose and for a good few wks, other than that all your gonna see is some hardness and strength gains - IMO anyway


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Agreed on those last comments. I found EQ alone to be a real 'chap' killer...


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

scope1200 said:


> do i need liver protectors for tbol? if so, where do i find them


It would be a good idea as it's 17aa, you can get them from 'Liver Protectors "R" Us', if they don't exists you can try Holland & Barrett or most supp companies will have something.

Use either Liv52, Alpha Lipoic Acid or Milk Thistle.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pete...did you run the turanabol alongside the Halo mate??


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

40 - 60mg per day. When would this be taken and would it be all in one go?

Also PCT, as mentioned above, when would this be taken and for how long after finishing the tbol?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Leeston, Mickus would be a good man to ask - he's currently running this cycle.

You split the dose into 3 and take morning, early afternoon and evening. I'm going to run the same cycle at the end of this month.

PCT starts as soon as the cycle stops.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

leeston said:


> 40 - 60mg per day. When would this be taken and would it be all in one go?
> 
> Also PCT, as mentioned above, when would this be taken and for how long after finishing the tbol?


Split either into 3 or half morning half evening for ease.

Start PCT day after last dose.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Defo going to try some of this tbol. Pete what would teh LBs weight be on this stuff you gained ?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Shi1t just relaised that this thread was started in 2004, pete prob isnt here anymore


----------



## the truth (Aug 13, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Neo74 (Mar 11, 2013)

i am just about to start a test e and turinabol cycle. how did you go with the bloating of the test? what else did u run on the cycle? aromasin and hcg?


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Im on tbol and have gained 7lbs since starting it 9 days ago! Tbh i felt like complete **** on it until yesterday. Made me tired as hell! Glad i stuck it out as stronger than hell now.


----------

